# Schooner Wyoming



## loggeo (May 4, 2014)

My name is Oleg. I am Ukrainian. I'm building a model of the six masted schooner Wyoming. Scale 1:100. I bought a drawings of the schooner on shipyard Percy and Small, Bath, Maine, USA. My model should show the internal structure of the ship. Therefore, the board is not completely lag. 
This style is called the Navy Board. 
Now create three-dimensional model of the body. I model each timber of the frame. To create the model will use the cherry tree, pear, hornbeam.
I plan to build a model for two years. I want to maximize the historical authenticity. But I need more information about the schooner. Eg need information about the steam engine. It seems it was called donkey engine.


----------



## loggeo (May 4, 2014)

Please tell me. What is this device? What does it serve? As the device is attached to the rigging? The device shown in the figure.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Those things in the rigging look like rolled up pilot ladders, but I have no idea why there would be so many of them - or even if they are ladders!
Here is a picture of a little model I made of _Wyoming_ some years ago!
Bob


----------



## loggeo (May 4, 2014)

Shipbuilder said:


> Those things in the rigging look like rolled up pilot ladders, but I have no idea why there would be so many of them - or even if they are ladders!
> Bob


Thank you, Bob. (==D)
I saw your model on the Internet. Nice model.(Thumb) 
I am very pleased that I communicate with the author. 
I read that the ship had three lifeboats, but I saw on the plan only two boats. Where could be the third boat? 
Could you give me a link to the drawing power yawl boat, which was on Wyoming? 
Sorry to ask a lot of questions. 
I like this ship since childhood. 
*
Oleg.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Oleg,
My plan also only shows two boats. One hung over the stern and another on top of the forward deckhouse. I got my plan from the book _A Shipyard In Maine_ by Snow & Lee. It is probably the same as yours!
Bob


----------



## loggeo (May 4, 2014)

Yes Bob, I bought plans Percy and Small.
http://forum.modelsworld.ru/download/file.php?id=176718
http://forum.modelsworld.ru/topic11559.html

Oleg


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

She didn’t have those when launched, but some pictures show her with one in every shroud. She did have a problem with hogging, which means serious movement and slackening of the rigging when in a seaway, and I know the old-timer with rope rigging used so called swifters between the shrouds to tighten them by bringing opposite shrouds together. So with nothing else to suggest I’ll very tentatively present those rope rolls as some sort of emergency rigging.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Stein,I,ve been waiting for your words of wisdom on the photo posted by loggeo and that sounds right to me.I guess you could never have enough rope on such a ship.


----------



## loggeo (May 4, 2014)

stein said:


> She didn’t have those when launched, but some pictures show her with one in every shroud. She did have a problem with hogging, which means serious movement and slackening of the rigging when in a seaway, and I know the old-timer with rope rigging used so called swifters between the shrouds to tighten them by bringing opposite shrouds together. ...


Thanks Stein. I think you're right. I found an explanation on the Internet. Here is a link to an explanation. http://www.bruzelius.info/Nautica/Seamanship/Liardet/Liardet(1849)_p211.html
Another photo. This is four-masted schooner from Maine. Swifters.

Oleg.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I believe the hull flexed to such an extent that the masts could be seen going out of line in rough weather! The fact that she broke up and sank whilst lying at anchor shows there was a weakeness somewhere. Very impressive vessel though, but should really have been made of steel!
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

They have a model of her at the Maine Maritime Museum in Bath, Maine.
Perhaps they could supply a photo?
http://www.mainemaritimemuseum.org/

I live one hour away so i may be able to help if the museum can't.


----------



## loggeo (May 4, 2014)

I would be very grateful for any information about the schooner Wyoming and sistership. (Thumb) Texts, photos, films, charts, drawings, etc. 
My dream is to visit this museum. I saw a four-part film about this museum on youtube. This film tells a story about this model, but a pity that the story is very short, just a few seconds. 
Please if you can take a photos of this model, please send them to me at email [email protected].(==D)
regards
Oleg


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

It may take me a while but I will send you photos.


----------



## loggeo (May 4, 2014)

Hello Jeromy. I am working on my project for a year. I collect the information. Therefore, time does not frighten me. Any new information brings joy. Thanks for help.
Regards.
Oleg.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Come to think of it, my idea in #7 is rather silly: on a schooner (unlike a square-rigger) there are sails right behind the masts, and so my "swifters" can't be stretched between port and starboard shrouds. 

Here's a picture from the Edna Hoyt, maybe this could put somebody on the right track:


----------



## loggeo (May 4, 2014)

What is it really? ....?


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Wish I knew. So far I’ve only seen it in pictures of very large American schooners. I have a picture in a book taken from the deck of the Cora F. Cressy, and she’s got the thing in every set of shrouds as well. In the Edna Hoyt above there’s no rope around it – so maybe the rope is in use?


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Wonder if the rope could be the line for the discharge of cargo.
Or.....the fore boom sheet lines. That would have been a mountain of rope when you had the boom sheeted in.


----------

